# Looking for Peter Vermigli's Commentary on Romans



## Shawn Mathis (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone know if the old 1568 edition is reprinted anywhere or an e-copy or modern editions, anything?

thanks,


----------



## yeutter (Nov 13, 2012)

*Works of Vermigli*



Shawn Mathis said:


> Anyone know if the old 1568 edition is reprinted anywhere or an e-copy or modern editions, anything?
> 
> thanks,


Truman State University Press is publishing some of the works of Peter Martyr Vermigli. http://www.tsup.truman.edu The only commentary they have published thus far is his treatment of Lamentations. I to would be interested in his commentary on Romans.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 14, 2012)

I sent a note to Nancy Rediger, the Editor in Chief of Truman State University Press asking about Vermigli's Commentary on Romans. In her kind response, Nancy Rediger says that Truman State University Press have plans to do Vermigli's Romans and Genesis. They have not yet received the manuscripts from the volunteer editors/translators. More information on the Vermigli series will be forthcoming next year, from Truman State University Press.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 14, 2012)

PRDL does not list it available online anywhere. I'm pretty sure this is on EEBO (Early English Books Online), if you can get access.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe this can be of some help:

Results for 'Peter Vermigli Commentary on Romans' [WorldCat.org]


----------

